# Schräge Bremsbeläge?



## coaster (16. September 2010)

Ich fahre eine 20 Echo Felge mit Echo Felgenremse und Onza Belägen. Die Felge ist geflext. Bremst prima nur die Bremsklötze schleifen sich schräg ab. Das Ende das in Richtung Oberrohr zeigt ist stärker abgenutzt. Das andere Ende das nach unten in Richtung Kette zeigt ist weniger abgenutzt. Beim Bremsen wird er aber plan an die Felge gedrückt. Es ist nun das zweite Paar das sich so abnutzt. Den Längswinkel (um die Klötze parallel zur Felge einzustellen) kann ich anscheinend mit der Bremse nicht verändern. Am Vorderrad habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung ? Danke


----------



## hst_trialer (16. September 2010)

vllt regelmäßig die beläge umdrehen, dann müssten sie sich doch gleichmäßiger abfahren.

im jetzigen zustand hilft wohl nur die beläge wieder zu begradigen, was natürlich materialverlust und somit lebensdauerverkürzung mit sich bringt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (16. September 2010)

Beim Umdrehen würden die doch in der Mitte einen Buckel bekommen. Oder? Und beim Begradigen wird das so ungenau. Die Beläge wären nicht plan an der Felge.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. September 2010)

das ist die gute frage... bin mir nicht sicher ob sie gleich nen buckel bekommen, vllt fahren sie sich auch einfach korrekt ab. oder man muss eben alle 3..4 wochen schonml die beläge umdrehen um dem vorzubeugen


----------



## ulkbaer82 (16. September 2010)

die beläge bremsen sich schräg ab weil die bremse sich verwindet.... ist eigentlich normal...

lg


----------



## hst_trialer (16. September 2010)

also die bremse selber verwindet sich nicht so enorm wie die bremsbeläge abnutzen. das hat andere hintergründe die man in der technischen mechanik auch berechnen kann.

kurzum heißt das, dass die belagsseite die zu erst vom drehenden rad überstreift wird quasi auflaufend ist und die andere seite ablaufend. auflaufende bremsen haben viel höhere anpressung als ablaufende. thema dazu simplex- und duplex-trommelbremse!!!


----------



## duro e (16. September 2010)

meine coust pads waren auch bukelig abgefahren , also vorder und hinter kannte rund , etwas haben die beläge meist spiel , dazu kommt die verwindung.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. September 2010)

oder, der  bist zu ungenau beim einstellen! (nicht böse gemeint) wenn sie neu sind müssen sie wirklich komplett plan zur felge stehen ! aber nicht erst wenn der hebel gezogen wurde sondern in ausgangsstellung.

gruß moppel 

ps. poste doch mal ein foto


----------



## Eisbein (16. September 2010)

kann auch daran liegen das sich die plastikbackings unter druck verbiegen. 

Alubackings sind hier im vorteil.


----------



## ulkbaer82 (16. September 2010)

ist das ne v-brake oder ne magura?

foto wäre gut. (vom belag oder der bremse am bike im detail)

lg


----------



## Eisbein (16. September 2010)

"echo felgenbremse" schließt eine Vbrake auf jedenfall aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulkbaer82 (17. September 2010)

jo... also ist es eine magura (hydraulik)...

es kann sein das die kolben etwas spiel haben... mit der zeit normal, ich denke das die bremse an sich fest ist.
da die bremse sich selbst nicht verwinden kann.

ein bild wäre klasse.

lg


----------



## hst_trialer (17. September 2010)

oh man jungs... jetzt mal ehrlich!
sicherlich haben die kolben spiel, aber jetzt damit anzufangen um die schiefen beläge zu erklären ist ja wohl hammer!

vllt mal von der anderen seite betrachtet: es gibt sicherlich auch leute die nicht so hohe bremsperformance fahren (ungeflext und weiche beläge), aber auch das gleiche spiel in den kolben haben und bei denen sich die beläge eben nicht schief abfahren...

als nächstes fehlt nur noch dass einer anfängt die verwindung des rahmens dazu zu holen die einerseits durch das bremsen und andererseits durch vllt leicht seitliches gap-springen kommt...


fakt ist:
es gibt eine auflaufende und eine ablaufende seite und die kraftunterschiede sind schon enorm. desweiteren werden die beläge nunmal zur entlastung der kolben auch nur eingeklipst. verbinde die teile mal fest mit den bremskolben, dann brauchst bestimmt nach 2 wochen neue!

einzige abhilfe ist eben, die beläge regelmäßig um zu drehen oder damit zu leben!


selbst bei einer alten scheibenbremse hatte ich das phänomen, dass die beläge eben schief abnutzen!


----------



## coaster (17. September 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass an meiner Vorderbremse ( deren Beläge nicht schräg sind) hauchdünne schwarze Pastik Manschetten zwischen den Bremskolben und den Halteschellen sind. An der Hinterradbremse sind aber keine. Und sie verwindet sich auch nicht. Alle Schrauben sind fest. Sind übrigens harte Beläge auf geflexter Felge. Könnte mir vorstellen dass es an den geflexten Felgen liegt da die Beläge ja nur mittig aufgesteckt sind. Bei einer Vollbremsung liegen die flach fest auf aber beim Bergrunter fahren wenn die Bremse nur schleift wird der Belag bestimmt etwas schräg mitgerissen wegen der mittigen Befestigung. Da ich auf einem Berg wohne und ich ständig da rauf und runter muss könnte das doch sein. Oder?


----------



## ulkbaer82 (17. September 2010)

jepp, das kann daran liegen.

wenn die halterung vorn wie hinten gleich ist... sollten auch hinten dies plastikmanschetten montiert sein!
bei magura ist das zwingend notwendig.

lg


----------



## jan_hl (17. September 2010)

Jein. Es gibt auch Halteschellen bei denen man die Plastikdinger nicht braucht:

http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10700&category_id=74
http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10956&category_id=74


----------



## coaster (17. September 2010)

Ja, die Tr Schellen habe ich auch. Habe gerade neue Try All Beläge montiert. Mal schauern wie lange die gerade bleiben. Andere Frage: Woran kann es liegen, das zwischen Belagrückseite und Kolben 3 mm Luft ist ( Hinterbremse)? Und bei der Vorderbremse liegen die Belagrückseiten feste gegen die Kolben auf. Luft im Kabel? Woran merke ich das Luft im Kabelzug ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (17. September 2010)

So, nun bin ich schlauer. Ich habe 2 verschiedene Bremsklammern. Vorne mit und hinten ohne Plastikeinlage. Bei der hinteren kann ich den Winkel nicht verstellen. Bei den vorderen ist das möglich. Beide sind von Echo. Sehen fast gleich aus. Die mit der Einlage haben unten so kleine Nasen. Habe auch der Biketrial.ch Seite einige Infos bekommen. Werde nun einfach die Klammern tauschen und gut ist. Danke an alle die sich die Mühe machten mir zu antworten...


----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2010)

coaster schrieb:


> Ja, die Tr Schellen habe ich auch. Habe gerade neue Try All Beläge montiert. Mal schauern wie lange die gerade bleiben. Andere Frage: *Woran kann es liegen, das zwischen Belagrückseite und Kolben 3 mm Luft ist ( Hinterbremse)?* Und bei der Vorderbremse liegen die Belagrückseiten feste gegen die Kolben auf. Luft im Kabel? Woran merke ich das Luft im Kabelzug ist?



TPA rädchen


----------



## duro e (17. September 2010)

am besten mal neues öl rein , ordentlich entlüften (mit zurück gestelltem tpa) und die kolben komplett mal ausfahren , saubermachen und schmieren , dann fahren sie wieder gleichmäßig und sauber zurück , hab das selbe bei mir gehabt das sie nicht ganz zurück gingen.


----------

